

Culture at Amazon. - simplekoala
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/10/inside-amazons-gladiator-culture/

======
pashakym
not interesting at all. The usual story of a huge online corporate
organization. The only interesting fact is that the median employee tenure is
a 1 year, 4 years at Microsoft and 6.4 at IBM

